# How much wood can a woodturner turn if a woodturner can turn wood?



## Schroedc (May 23, 2019)

It's been a heck of a winter. I have managed to stay in business barely by working on sewing machines and doing odd jobs. I managed to scrape up enough to get the show fees paid for a couple of shows that should be really good money makers for me to hopefully get me out of the hole. I have about 20% of my normal inventory and sold out of a number of items. I now have the shop back to being able to run the lathe and the challenge will be to get as much inventory made between now and noon or 1 on Thursday the 30th before I load up and get on the road so I can sell it all and have a great show. This is my finished items tray- you can see where we are at as of 630pm central time on Thursday 5/23. 

Stay tuned to see what happens

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung (May 23, 2019)




----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2019)




----------



## duncsuss (May 23, 2019)

Hope you're able to get plenty of good turnings made, Colin - I know it doesn't help much, but we are rooting for you

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2019)

We've seen you in action before... There better be 4 - 5 more trays laying around somewhere if you're going to be there more than 15 fifteen minutes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2019)

Going to have to rent a bigger trailer!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 23, 2019)

Ok, 1030PM Central Time. 4 hours for those playing along at home. In the interests of full disclosure, the stamp pens were roughed out a few months back so they just needed final shaping, sand, polish and assembly but I did get over 40 ready to go. Before I started on those I quick tubed a bunch of acrylic for some whistle kits I had laying around so they were ready to square and turn by the time I was done with the stamp pens and got 15 or so of those done too.

Now here is the kicker- My son graduates High School this weekend (He graduated from the tech college last week) so tomorrow I have to get home ready for his party on Saturday and the graduation is on Sunday so that is going to make this even more interesting

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 24, 2019)

For some reason I dream of genie just popped into my head ..fold arms...little nose wiggle... and poof ...tray of sellable stock lol!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (May 24, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Now here is the kicker- My son graduates High School this weekend (He graduated from the tech college last week) so tomorrow I have to get home ready for his party on Saturday and the graduation is on Sunday so that is going to make this even more interesting




Not a problem... Pick up another 2 liter of Diet Coke!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2019)

Your a machine Colin!


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2019)

I got two hours in the shop this morning. Got out the bins of blanks and got singe stuff cut, drilled, and tubed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2019)

Where and what show are you going to?


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Where and what show are you going to?



Edina art fair in week. Edina MN


----------



## William Tanner (May 26, 2019)

Hope your motivation rubs off on me a little.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 26, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Edina art fair in week. Edina MN


Ok cool. Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Ok cool. Thanks.



If you're in the area, stop on down, introduce yourself. Anyways fun to meet other WB folks


----------



## T. Ben (May 27, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> If you're in the area, stop on down, introduce yourself. Anyways fun to meet other WB folks


What are the dates and where is it?


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> What are the dates and where is it?



This coming weekend. Friday, Saturday, Sunday. 50th and France Avenue in Edina.


----------



## T. Ben (May 27, 2019)

If i can make it work,I’ll look for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 28, 2019)

The problem is obvious. You don't have enough blanks to choose from !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 28, 2019)

So over the weekend getting in a few hours here and there and a good full day today I got a little bit more done.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2019)

If you didn't spend so much time at the coffee shop, you mighta almost got done today!


----------



## duncsuss (May 28, 2019)

Not bad at all ... (who am I kidding? That's phenomenal )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 28, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Not bad at all ... (who am I kidding? That's phenomenal )



It's only 100 items or so....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 28, 2019)

More like 125 pens and 20 seam rippers!


----------



## Sprung (May 28, 2019)

Nice work, Colin!


----------



## Schroedc (May 28, 2019)

Another 45 pens or so, 20-30 bottle stoppers and some bottle openers tomorrow I hope.


----------



## T. Ben (May 29, 2019)

Wow, it’s like a pen factory down there. I hope this weekend works out well for you. If I’m in the cities I’ll swing by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 29, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Wow, it’s like a pen factory down there. I hope this weekend works out well for you. If I’m in the cities I’ll swing by.



I saw you were in Minnesota but didn't know where. My shop is down south of Winona.


----------



## T. Ben (May 29, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> I saw you were in Minnesota but didn't know where. My shop is down south of Winona.


I’m about 10miles NE of Fairfax,roughly an hour north of @Sprung ,my folks live in the cities,and I work in the cities still.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

